# California backs gay marriage ban



## Rwr4539 (May 26, 2009)

> California's Supreme Court has upheld a ban on same-sex marriage - the latest twist in a long-running saga.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/8068019.stm

Uh...


----------



## opaltiger (May 26, 2009)

Expected. Oh well, guess we will wait for 2010 and hope they manage to repeal it the same way it was enacted.

Until then, New Hampshire, will you PLEASE stop being fucking annoying >:( NY too.


----------



## Tarvos (May 26, 2009)

arnold schwarzenigger sucks


----------



## spaekle (May 26, 2009)

Let's hope for the best in 2010. It's a matter of "when", not "if".


----------



## octobr (May 26, 2009)

I am so frustrated.


At least the 18000+ couples who were married didn't get split up.


----------



## nastypass (May 26, 2009)

> "But the court's decision was hailed as a "victory for democracy" by Brad Dacus of the Pacific Justice Institute, a conservative group that supported Proposition 8.
> 
> "[The ruling is] a victory for the civil rights of clergy, county clerks and Californians across the political spectrum who did not want to be forced by the government to approve of same-sex marriage," he said. "


ffffffuuu


----------



## Alexi (May 26, 2009)

Way to go Supreme Court. Taking away rights and all.


----------



## spaekle (May 26, 2009)

I found this article to be quite interesting.


----------



## opaltiger (May 26, 2009)

Watershed said:


> arnold schwarzenigger sucks


He has opposed prop 8 since the start.


----------



## Tarvos (May 27, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> He has opposed prop 8 since the start.


oh that is cool I didn't know that

I assumed because he was a republican


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 27, 2009)

Schwarzenegger's kind of a crap Republican because he works with Hollywood, believes in and wants to stop global warming, is European and likes gays.

And yeah, kind of hard for me to say how big a let-down this is. I was really banking on the courts here.


----------



## opaltiger (May 27, 2009)

Watershed said:


> oh that is cool I didn't know that
> 
> I assumed because he was a republican


Mostly because he is married to a Kennedy.



> And yeah, kind of hard for me to say how big a let-down this is. I was really banking on the courts here.


Eh, it was unlikely to begin with. It's not so disappointing since I saw it coming, and because of the good news from other parts of the country.


----------



## Tarvos (May 27, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Schwarzenegger's kind of a crap Republican because he works with Hollywood, believes in and wants to stop global warming, is European and likes gays.
> 
> And yeah, kind of hard for me to say how big a let-down this is. I was really banking on the courts here.


His economical views are Republican I suppose.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 27, 2009)

Darn, when I saw the thread title, the "ban" was cut off.



> "But the court's decision was hailed as a "victory for democracy" by Brad Dacus of the Pacific Justice Institute, a conservative group that supported Proposition 8.
> 
> "[The ruling is] a victory for the civil rights of clergy, county clerks and Californians across the political spectrum who did not want to be forced by the government to approve of same-sex marriage," he said.


>_>


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 27, 2009)

I want to make my country forbid all Conservatives to marry.

This ruling would be a victory for the civil rights of clergy, county clerks and Liberals across the political spectrum who do not want to be forced by the government to approve of Conservative marriage


----------



## Dewgong (May 28, 2009)

oh geez :(

laaaame


----------



## Crystal Walrein (May 30, 2009)

Watershed said:


> arnold schwarzenigger sucks


Although he vetoed a law that would extend the benefits of marriage to same-sex couples a few years back, he did say he was against having an amendment against it.

As far as the amendment goes, I was expecting this — no court would be as stupid as to try to block a constitutional measure that the people approved. Although I personally opposed Proposition 8, the fact is that the majority came out in favour of it, and until the next public question comes out, that should have been the end of it.

There are two points to be made tangential to Proposition 8. Firstly, I have never seen any groups supporting gay marriage actually try to contrive a public question that, whether implicitly or explicitly, would ultimately end up requiring such marriages to be recognised. Secondly, for all the media expected of California to reject Proposition 8, nobody counted on the minorities — who, despite being primarily Democratic and favouring social programmes, were religious and felt that gay marriage ran counter to their beliefs.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 30, 2009)

Yeah the problem is that shitbag mormons payed millions of dollars (literally) on vile, lying campaigns fueled by hate.
Just fence Utah in, what'll you lose.


----------



## opaltiger (May 30, 2009)

> Although I personally opposed Proposition 8, the fact is that the majority came out in favour of it, and until the next public question comes out, that should have been the end of it.


If a majority public vote banned interracial marriage, do you really think it would be upheld?


----------



## Crystal Walrein (Jun 2, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> If a majority public vote banned interracial marriage, do you really think it would be upheld?


The same thing would probably happen — if the question even got to ballot, which today is highly unlikely (and just as stupid to even ask — I don't think any state would do it).

No matter what a majority would vote for insofar as changes to the state constitution, it would be just as hard for the courts to decide to ignore it, which is essentially what they were being asked to do here.

(On a side note, this is where I feel referendum could be easily abused. By approving a constitutional ban on gay marriage, all the voters are giving anti-gay groups is more fuel to persecute gays, and it'll be a slippery slope from there.)


----------

